# Some (Mr.) Wonderful Sigs



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SO..this week-end should be Wonderful...
I've noticed in the last few days Phil "Mr. Wonderful" Davis has made a big rise on the popularity scale and i believe there would be some people wanting to show some support for the guy when he fights Nogueira.

So...if anyone wants to put in a Mr. Wonderful Sig, i made 3 sigs.
One found a lucky owner already, but i have 2 left.

First come - first serve or you can share if you want to. Your call.
No credits or worship needed. 


















Enjoy!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

" No credits or worship needed." But richly deserved. You make my world (this forum) a prettier place.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> " No credits or worship needed." But richly deserved. You make my world (this forum) *a prettier place*.


A *purtier* place! :laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

If there was a rising star/newcomer of the year/most improved award for GFX artists, you would ace that with ease. Good lookin' pieces.


----------

